# BAUMAN COAL TIPPER QUESTION



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I recently aquired this coal tipper by Bauman. I'm not sure if it operates on AC or DC. Is anyone familiar with this item?


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Dan, 

you posted the same question on G Scale Central, it raised my curiousity! I've replied there. For the sake of completeness...

I found your item photos in a listing on ebay - so that's where you got it from!! The larger version of the photo clearly shows the label/diagram is marked 14 - 18v with the sinewave symbol ,so it's AC.


Nick


----------

